# Netflix Video Streaming not working



## jordydme (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,

I am not able to view movies that are supposed to play instantly on netflix. The sound usually come thru but the video is green in color and somewhat pixelated.


I recently read one of the posts on this site where someone had a similar problem and it looks like it was solved. So, I followed the steps listed in that post here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/solved-problems-watching-movies-184476.html

*Attached you will find a a screen shot *of run command "dxdiag" results

I also went to the Dell website and did an update of a few drivers but no luck. I am running a Dell Insperion 6400 with windows XP Pro. I have a high speed connection and movies play fine on my Desktop. The Netflix site says that my wireless connection is "high" quality 54.0 Mbps. 

Any help locating an updated driver or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

J

A


----------



## jordydme (Nov 4, 2007)

Anyone??


----------

